# 2012 Chevy Cruze LS Engine Flush



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

I just know this is wrong! I have a 2012 LS with 33000 miles. I've been good at getting the oil changed as suggested and use Mobil 1. Yesterday a friend took my car to have an oil change. The "technician" told him the car needed an engine flush and it would cost around $200. I need some sort of documentation to take to these clowns and tell them they need to stop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I would have to check mine, but is there anything in the owners manual about it?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't even HAVE to look at the Manual to state the tech is full of it. 

The car is only 3 years old and has only 33,000 miles.....they have Dexcool in them which is an extended life coolant. Certainly there are circumstances when it will need done sooner. But I'm willing to venture a guess, this isn't one of them.

He's trying to upsell a service you don't need right now.

I'd be curious to know under what parameters he decided it NEEDED a flush at this stage?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Everything you need to know: 

Car Repair Scams to Watch Out For | Reader's Digest

By the way you should post their name and address so others know to avoid them.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

This is a classic up sell. There is no point in proving to the technician that you don't need it. He knows that. He is hoping you don't know that. 

One time my Father was furious that the dealership talked my Mother into a power steering fluid flush because her fluid was in "terrible condition". Luckly she called him just after she agreed. He made a very threatening phone call back to the dealership and they never did the service. He checked it when she got home and it was perfectly clean as it should be.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only thing I can think of that may need flushing is the brake fluid, but only if your braking isn't as firm as it used to be. This tech is trying to sell you something you don't need.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The only thing I can think of that may need flushing is the brake fluid, but only if your braking isn't as firm as it used to be. This tech is trying to sell you something you don't need.


A brake fluid flush is something I do agree with as brake fluid absorbs water from the air and lowers the boiling point. Water also contaminates the components and this is why calipers often seize on cars 10+ years old (if fluid never changed). Every 2-3 years would be fine. Not again, the engine flush is a SCAM. in fact, it can even damage the engine.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Never do an engine flush imo. Every one I have seen ended in replacing the motor. The correct way to do it is to drain the oil and replace with clean oil then add the additives and let it run for about 30 min. Then drain the oil and pull the oil pan to clean the crap out so it doesn't get caught up in your oil pump and starve the engine for oil. That's fine in dandy if you do them every 30k and change your oil on time every time; but if you do that then there should be no reason for one. "engine in a can" is what we called it at the shop. Every flush got a new engine a few days later. The rest of your fluids I would do every few years tho. Dex cool is known to become acidic over time and cause problems. Brake fluid is always good to change when it's starting to look dark and our cars don't have power steering fluid so I'd hope the wouldn't try and sell you on that lol.


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

Engine flush is not in the owners manual


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

miltont said:


> Engine flush is not in the owners manual


DON'T DO IT!  Your engine and your pocketbook will thank you. Hopefully you will reveal the name of this shop that is ruining peoples engines and stealing money in the process.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is 1 for ya .. after my usual annual Free Oil and Filter change at the Selling Dealership .. this Numbskill tells me he added a $ 159.00 Inspection to the recommended service interval for my next Free Oil and Filter Change . On a Brand New Car . I looked at him like you are out of your Mind .. I change My own Oil and Filter now once a year with a Full Synthetic .. The End ..


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

diesel said:


> Everything you need to know:
> 
> Car Repair Scams to Watch Out For | Reader's Digest
> 
> By the way you should post their name and address so others know to avoid them.


Ok here it is:
The Lube Center
676 State Route 3 N
Gambrills, MD 21054

It's listed on a service report form as a Mileage Recommendation

" All services above are based solely off The Lube Center Service history and mileage intervals."

They also recommended Fuel Induction service


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, you just beat me to it as I was going to say that: I bet your tech was really not a tech and the car was not taken to a dealer.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

I believe this fellow is talking about an antifreeze change out. And as noted, DexCool is good for 5 years or 100,000 miles or numbers something like that. My bet is that the name of the shop begins with the same name as a popular brand of peanut butter.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh well, it wasn't the peanut butter guys. I was going to say '"bet they recommended a fuel injector flush also." I get that every time at the Ford Quick Lane when I take my wife's Taurus in for oil change and tire rotation. No thanks. I toss a jug of Techron in the tank every 10,000 miles. "Treats up to 20 gallons" jugs on sale this week at Advance Auto for $7.88/ Bought an armload.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Engine oil flush or Engine coolant flush, doesn't matter. You need neither! If you've been changing your oil with Mobil 1 I can almost guarantee you that that engine is shinny clean like new inside!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

miltont said:


> Ok here it is:
> The Lube Center
> 676 State Route 3 N
> Gambrills, MD 21054
> ...


All these quick lube places work off a script written sometime in the 70s and 80s when full service gas stations were dying. They do NOT have access to the current maintenance guide lines for any late model car. Nothing wrong with them as they pay about the same as most dealerships for entry level techs, but you, as the vehicle owner, must know your service schedule or they will do way too much work on your car.


----------

